# wtb tan pillow top seat covers 83 cadillac coupe



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking for tan seat covers for my coupe. Possible orange.


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

got these nice tan ones


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

How much?


----------

